# sei gradi



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2008)

*Sei gradi di separazione*

*Da Wikipedia, l'enciclopedia libera.*


Vai a: Navigazione, cerca
 _Nota disambigua – Se stai cercando il film, vedi *6 gradi di separazione*._​ 
Sei gradi di separazione.


La teoria dei *sei gradi di separazione* è un'ipotesi secondo cui qualunque persona può essere collegata a qualunque altra persona attraverso una catena di conoscenze con non più di 5 intermediari. Tale teoria è stata proposta per la prima volta nel 1929 dallo scrittore ungherese Frigyes Karinthy in un racconto breve intitolato _Catene_.
*Indice*

[nascondi]

<LI class=toclevel-1>1 Storia <LI class=toclevel-1>2 Note <LI class=toclevel-1>3 Voci correlate 
4 Collegamenti esterni
*Storia [modifica]*

Negli anni cinquanta Ithiel de Sola Pool (MIT) e Manfred Kochen (IBM) cercarono di provare la teoria matematicamente e formularono quindi la domanda: "Dato un insieme di _N_ persone, quale è la probabilità che ogni membro di _N_ sia connesso ad un altro membro attraverso _k_1, _k_2, _k_3..._k__n_ collegamenti?". Per circa vent'anni però nessuno riuscì a risolvere il problema in modo soddisfacente.
Nel 1967 il sociologo americano Stanley Milgram trovò un nuovo sistema per testare la teoria, che egli chiamò "teoria del mondo piccolo". Selezionò casualmente un gruppo di americani del Midwest e chiese loro di mandare un pacchetto ad uno straniero che abitava nel Massachusetts, a diverse migliaia di chilometri di distanza. Ognuno di essi conosceva il nome del destinatario, la sua occupazione, e la zona in cui risiedeva, ma non l'indirizzo preciso. Fu quindi chiesto a ciascuno dei partecipanti all'esperimento di mandare il proprio pacchetto a una persona da loro conosciuta, che a loro giudizio avesse il maggior numero di possibilità di conoscere il destinatario finale. Quella persona avrebbe fatto lo stesso, e così via fino a che il pacchetto non venisse personalmente consegnato al destinatario finale.
I partecipanti si aspettavano che la catena includesse perlomeno un centinaio di intermediari, e invece ci vollero solo (in media) tra i cinque e i sette passaggi per far arrivare il pacchetto. Le scoperte di Milgram furono quindi pubblicate in _Psychology Today_ e da qui nacque la frase dei _sei gradi di separazione_.
La frase divenne ancora più popolare quando venne scelta come titolo di un gioco pubblicato nel 1990. In seguito si scoprì che Milgram aveva basato le sue considerazioni su di un esperimento effettuato con un numero di pacchetti davvero esiguo, ma i _sei gradi di separazione_ erano ormai diventati un fatto assodato nella cultura popolare, grazie al film _6 gradi di separazione_ di Fred Schepisi tratto dall'omonima commedia teatrale di John Guare plurireplicata a Broadway, e si consolidò soprattutto dopo che Brett C. Tjaden ebbe pubblicato un gioco per computer sul sito web della University of Virginia basato sul problema del mondo-piccolo. Tjaden usò infatti l'Internet Movie Database per documentare i collegamenti tra attori differenti. Time Magazine nominò il suo sito, come uno dei "10 migliori siti web del 1996". Il numero di _passi_ tra attori differenti è però, in media, più basso di sei in quanto l'insieme degli attori contiene alcuni _nodi_, attori che hanno partecipato a molti film. Il _grado di separazione_ per Kevin Bacon, l'attore su cui era originariamente incentrata questa ricerca, è all'incirca 3.
Nel 2001 Duncan Watts, un professore della Columbia University, riprese per conto suo la ricerca e ricreò l'esperimento di Milgram su Internet. Watts usò un messaggio e-mail come "pacchetto" che doveva essere consegnato e, sorprendentemente, dopo aver analizzato i dati ottenuti dagli invii effettuati da 48.000 differenti persone residenti in 157 stati diversi, nei confronti di 19 "bersagli", Watts trovò che il numero medio di intermediari era effettivamente sei. La ricerca di Watts pubblicata su Science nel 2003[1] e l'avvento dell'era del computer, permisero l'applicazione della teoria dei _sei gradi di separazione_ anche in aree differenti, tra cui l'analisi delle reti informatiche ed elettriche, la trasmissione delle malattie, la teoria dei grafi, le telecomunicazioni, e la progettazione della componentistica dei computer.
Nel 2006 due ricercatori di Microsoft, sfruttando i log delle conversazioni attraverso MSN Messenger, hanno ricavato che in media fra due utenti del programma vi sono 6,6 gradi di separazione[2].
Nello stesso anno un servizio-inchiesta della rete televisiva ABC, confutò la convinzione di alcuni detrattori della teoria, dimostrando come lo status socioeconomico dei "bersagli" non influisca in alcun modo sul numero di gradi di separazione: la ABC ha reclutato una nota giornalista newyorkese, chiedendole di mettersi in contatto con un ex pugile disoccupato. La giornalista ci è riuscita nei canonici sei passaggi. All'ex pugile invece, è stato chiesto di contattare una nota ballerina: ci è riuscito in cinque soli passaggi

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sei_gradi_di_separazione


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Giugno 2008)

secondo me con alcune persone di questo forum i gradi pèassano al massimo a due... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








P/R perchè ti ha interessato questa teoria?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> secondo me con alcune persone di questo forum i gradi pèassano al massimo a due...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perché viene data come "scientifica"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque non so cosa si intende con 6 passaggi ovvero se va inteso...nel senso di semplice contatto o se si intende come possibilità di conoscenza.
Nel primo caso potrei arrivare a persone impensabili come Bush o Putin ...avendo avuto come alunna la figlia una delle guardie del corpo della figlia del Silvio...


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché viene data come "scientifica"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fosse anche sientifica....credo che a me come a te, a questo punto, freghi una cippa....
se arrivi a silvio dimmelo, che avrei qualche ambasciata da riferigli...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> fosse anche sientifica....credo che a me come a te, a questo punto, freghi una cippa....
> se arrivi a silvio dimmelo, che avrei qualche ambasciata da riferigli...


Te l'ho detto: io > alunna > padre body guard > Barbara > Slivio !


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto: io > alunna > padre body guard > Barbara > Slivio !


ok....allora digli che è un nano di m.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok....allora digli che è un nano di m.....


Avrei alcune cosette anch'io da dire ...ma è lì la debolezza della teoria: il fatto che ci siano solo 6 gradi (o meno) non garantisce il contatto reale ...


----------



## Rebecca (9 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto: io > alunna > padre body guard > Barbara > Slivio !


Io, con silvio c'ho due gradi (cioè una persona in mezzo) per almeno una decinda di canali. Ma non intesi come semplici conoscenti, ma di gente che ci cena e con cui io ceno. Quindi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...
Bella soddisfazione del cavolo.... Mica ci ceno io


----------



## Rebecca (9 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avrei alcune cosette anch'io da dire ...ma è lì la debolezza della teoria: il fatto che ci siano solo 6 gradi (o meno) non garantisce il contatto reale ...


appunto.
però è divertente...


----------



## Rebecca (9 Giugno 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Io, con silvio c'ho due gradi (cioè una persona in mezzo) per almeno una decinda di canali. Ma non intesi come semplici conoscenti, ma di gente che ci cena e con cui io ceno. Quindi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ora che ci penso... c'ho due gradi pure con bertinotti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Giugno 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> ora che ci penso... c'ho due gradi pure con bertinotti


Io col walter


----------



## Old Sgargiula (9 Giugno 2008)

Io vorrei sei gradi dal suo conto in banca...

Comunque e' solo 90esimo nella classifica degli uomini piu' ricchi del mondo...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (9 Giugno 2008)

Io c'ho sei gradi col cane di Bill Gates


----------



## Sterminator (9 Giugno 2008)

io ho una 100 gradi...po' servi'???

anzi, forse pure meno de 100...s'e' un po' ammosciata negli ultimi tempi...


----------



## Old Vulvia (10 Giugno 2008)

*film*

se non l'avete visto vi consiglio un bel film di Schepisi che si intitola proprio "Sei gradi di separazione" ed ovviamente incentrato su questo tema.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> se non l'avete visto vi consiglio un bel film di Schepisi che si intitola proprio "Sei gradi di separazione" ed ovviamente incentrato su questo tema.


Bellissimo.
L'avevo visto per caso una sera (ovviamente film di valore li trasmettono sempre tardi e non annunciati) e avevo fatto notte perché mi aveva subito preso, nonostante l'evidente impianto teatrale che generalmente appesantisce.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Giugno 2008)

per sei gradi si intende di vaga conoscenza, non di vero contatto.
Io avevo letto di un esperimento fatto con una ragazza ch edoveva contattare un tizio che viveva in un villaggio e non era mai uscito da quello, dall'altra parte del mondo. 
Lei ci riuscì in 9passaggi che comunque sono pochissimi (con le persone note è più facile perchè sai che 'strada' prendere). 
Ad es se io e Persa volessimo mandarci un pacchetto in 3o4 passaggi ci riusciremmo, ma se io volessi contattare Irina che vive in un villaggio russo..... ce ne vorrebbe qualcuno in più.


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> se non l'avete visto vi consiglio un bel film di Schepisi che si intitola proprio "Sei gradi di separazione" ed ovviamente incentrato su questo tema.


scarico!!!!
sapevatelo che se m'ammorba


----------



## Rebecca (10 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> per sei gradi si intende di vaga conoscenza, non di vero contatto.
> Io avevo letto di un esperimento fatto con una ragazza ch edoveva contattare un tizio che viveva in un villaggio e non era mai uscito da quello, dall'altra parte del mondo.
> Lei ci riuscì in 9passaggi che comunque sono pochissimi (con le persone note è più facile perchè sai che 'strada' prendere).
> Ad es se io e Persa volessimo mandarci un pacchetto in 3o4 passaggi ci riusciremmo, ma se io volessi contattare Irina che vive in un villaggio russo..... ce ne vorrebbe qualcuno in più.


scusa, ma persa potrebbe dare il contatto a walter con due passaggi, walter a putin, putin al parlamentare, governatore, o come cavolo si chiama locale e fanno 3, questo al sindaco del villaggio e fanno 4.
basta andare di politica e è fatto


----------



## Grande82 (10 Giugno 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> scusa, ma persa potrebbe dare il contatto a walter con due passaggi, walter a putin, putin al parlamentare, governatore, o come cavolo si chiama locale e fanno 3, questo al sindaco del villaggio e fanno 4.
> basta andare di politica e è fatto


non proprio:
persa-figlia della guardia-guardia-il Silvio-Putin-sindaco del villaggio(se lo conosce e se ha un sindaco.... se no qualcuno vicino)-qualcunoc he conosce sia il sindaco sia il tipo-tipo del villaggio.
Sette passaggi, dico bene? Possono essere 6se il sindaco consce il tipo o 8-9se invece putin non conosce il sindaco(mai visto, intendo, oparlato per tel prima di allora).


----------

